# For all you lucky BFP's please share whats worked for your BFP!!



## wantabbygrl

SHARE THE WEALTH :happydance:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

It took over 2 years for us. What I think finally worked for me was a combo of things. DH has/had poor morphology and motility, so tons of zinc, taurine, vitamin E and ginseng was administered (lol). We only BD'ed every other day around OV time so he could replenish his count. I took guafensin (the active ingredient in Robitussin and Mucinex) around OV time to make prime cm. I also started taking prenatals and drank raspberry leaf and nettles tea. After BD I propped my tush with a pillow for 45 min. Also DH stopped hot baths, and wore strictly boxers. Hope this helps....


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Oh yeah, and if you need to use lube, the most sperm friendly are PreSeed and plain old egg white warmed to room temp. For so long we were using those sexy, hot, tingly lubes to make it fun, but I think were oblivious to the fact it was probably killing off those spermies. Lol, I had no idea until I did my research.


----------



## 2016

I think here is fine for this subject...I want to see the info too! :hugs:


----------



## wantabbygrl

2016 said:


> I think here is fine for this subject...I want to see the info too! :hugs:

I thought this place would be the jack pot of helpful hints as for its the BFP section lol But wow congrats on the BFP im trying mucenix for the first time this month and i think i ov today so finger crossed!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

wantabbygrl said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I think here is fine for this subject...I want to see the info too! :hugs:
> 
> I thought this place would be the jack pot of helpful hints as for its the BFP section lol But wow congrats on the BFP im trying mucenix for the first time this month and i think i ov today so finger crossed!Click to expand...

Yes, I think guafenesin helped me get pregnant. Good luck with getting your BFP. Sorry the lack of replies. Listening to the sucess stories of pregnant ladies when I was TTC really helped me get down a method that worked for me. Again I wish you the best of luck and babydust.


----------



## crazyrae

Hello, well it's still very early days as I only got a very faint :bfp: this morning but as you guys are the only people aside from DH I can tell, here is what we did this month!

It's 2nd month of trying (but was wtt for about 6 months, starting temping, folic acid, reading up, obssessing!)

Last month we :sex: every other day after :af: finished and then stepped it up to everyday when FF said I am fertile until day after ovulation. We used ky jelly most times - I think the only one we didn't was 2 days before ov. I also tended to go to the loo quite soon afterwards

So, after no luck that month, decided I'd buy some pre-seed, but I found a european version that came with OPK and preg tests on ebay so after reading up, decided I'd get that (sasmar).
We didn't do as much :sex: to start with (not every other day) as had a very busy time at work and felt too tired. Used OPK from cd13 and got a + cd15. :sex: everyday cd14, 15, 16 (should have on cd17 as well but cat was ill so we were looking after him)
But we didn't use any lube this month anyway (despite having the new stuff)
And I made sure after every time I propped myself up for at least half an hour afterwards (had my legs up against the wall as well some days!) and tried not to get out of bed at all afterwards/go to the loo all night (tended to be in the evening) as I really wanted :spermy: to stay in there this time as I felt that and the lube was what held us back before!

That is everything I can think of that we did. As I said, I need to keep testing to be sure it has stuck, but hopefully the faint line means it is at least a :bfp: for now!

:dust: to all


----------



## MountainBelly

CrazyRae - That sounds like a pretty good plan - I hope that it worked out for you!! I've also been doing the feet elevated thing afterward for about 20 minutes and trying not to go to the bathroom, etc. Also, we've been trying right before bedtime, so that we can just doze off afterward. Hoping it works - we're testing on Valentine's Day.


----------



## jelliedills

Only got my BFP this morning and went through quite a few tests though including the one that actually says 'Pregnant' too just incase I was going mad! I'm on CD 29 of 29 day cycle and couldn't wait any longer!!

I feel very lucky and I so hope this is a sticky bean, fingers crossed. This was the 2nd month we were TTC and this is what we did differently this month to catch that eggy!

BD every single day for the last 28 days! AM AND PM!
BD 3 to 4 times during OV (I know, I know poor OH!)
I would also lay still in bed for 30 minutes and not wipe afterwards sorry if TMI!
Took Zinc tablets, Fish Oil supplements and Oil of Evening Primrose for this past month only.

Good luck to you all! Baby dust and BFP's coming your way for 2010 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xsarahx

I too got a faint BFP on Thursday and did another test yesterday and got a slightly darker BFP. AF due on Monday so I'm a little early but really hoping for a sticky bean!!! This is our first month of properly trying after November's lame attempt (had no idea about fertile dates etc as had not done my homework) and it not really working out in December due to work/stress etc. We'd been WWT for over a year as thought we should start getting ourselves by fit and healthy and also to start saving up!! I also came off the pill and wanted to give it time to come out of my system.

After BD I made sure I didn't move for at least 30mins afterwards, didn't bother propping up. We BD on AM and Eve of OV day (well I think it was OV day, wasn't 100% sure, could have been a day early). In the eve, just went straight to sleep without going to the loo and in the AM, sat for 30 mins, went to the loo and went straight to Body Combat class at the gym (as you do??!!)

I'm convinced it must have been the evening one that made my bean!!

Good luck


----------



## shareema

:bfp: at 13 dpo, I'm so happy I did the cb digital and the internet cheapies. I bled a bit before so I thought it was af, I hope it sticks but as my DH says at least it means we can get pregnant. 

We did preseed and softcups, we used opk. It's really about timing because we only bd 5 times.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

the month we fell we weren't even trying, we decided to see what happens no pressure
and that was it were now expecting number 1.


----------



## elainegee

all i know is each time i sort of knew i was ovulating, i wasn't charting/ temping etc, we were not trying not preventing so to speak. Each time after the deed i laid on my back for a good 30 mins or so and didn't go and squeeze it all out like i normally do (TMI i know!) and each time i have done this 2 weeks later i got a positive BFP x


----------



## 2016

jelliedills said:


> BD every single day for the last 28 days! AM AND PM!
> BD 3 to 4 times during OV (I know, I know poor OH!)
> xxxxxxxxxxx

:shock: Good on you! You definitely have earned your :bfp:!


----------



## babyfromgod

I just got a faint BFP today so it is still early days, this month we BD 2 days before O and the day before, i went to sleep with his "stuff" in me and that is about it really. It was my 4th cycle ttc, i got pregnant on my 2nd cycle but it was a chemical pregnancy so am praying it doesn't happen again. I just judged O from ewcm and O pain which was CD19, my latest O yet. I also had pink cm 10 and 11dpo along with af cramps 

I also felt myself O from both sides so could be twins!


----------



## crazyrae

babyfromgod said:


> I just got a faint BFP today so it is still early days, this month we BD 2 days before O and the day before, i went to sleep with his "stuff" in me and that is about it really. It was my 4th cycle ttc, i got pregnant on my 2nd cycle but it was a chemical pregnancy so am praying it doesn't happen again. I just judged O from ewcm and O pain which was CD19, my latest O yet. I also had pink cm 10 and 11dpo along with af cramps
> 
> I also felt myself O from both sides so could be twins!

Congratulations :) Fingers crossed it sticks :dust:


----------



## Decemberbride

congrats! I just searched google for OV after a miscarriage and your post from Jan came up. I decided to look to see if you got your much longed for BFP and am so happy that you have! so spooky that you got it today too! sticky bean vibes heading your way! xx

Theirs hope for us recent MC's yet! It's been 10 days since I started bleeding, but we're back TTC and I've got period like cramps so hoping I'm OVing!


----------



## muncho

hi

can i quicky butt in and ask did any of you get any cm during/after implanation (ust normal white/cream?

Thanks


----------



## crazyrae

muncho said:


> hi
> 
> can i quicky butt in and ask did any of you get any cm during/after implanation (ust normal white/cream?
> 
> Thanks

Hello, yeah I had creamy cm all through after ovulation really - tummy felt really weird on the day I think I implanted/started to (7dpo). Try this thread for more symptoms from people:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/34596-big-thread-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html


----------



## muncho

thanks so much..


----------



## babyfromgod

muncho said:


> hi
> 
> can i quicky butt in and ask did any of you get any cm during/after implanation (ust normal white/cream?
> 
> Thanks

I got EWCM 10dpo and then it turned creamy with pink in it, then just went back to white creamy


----------



## babyfromgod

Decemberbride said:


> congrats! I just searched google for OV after a miscarriage and your post from Jan came up. I decided to look to see if you got your much longed for BFP and am so happy that you have! so spooky that you got it today too! sticky bean vibes heading your way! xx
> 
> Theirs hope for us recent MC's yet! It's been 10 days since I started bleeding, but we're back TTC and I've got period like cramps so hoping I'm OVing!

Thanks, sorry to hear about your MC, some ladies get their BFP without having a period in between but some need a cycle in between before their body is ready again. Mine must have needed that cycle in between. Hope you get your BFP soon:hugs:

Also i actually O'd while i was still spotting from my MC so you could be O'ing now


----------



## mummygiraffe

we trie for 6 months-felt like forever though as we waite 1.5 years to start trying beause life got in th way.
I knew this month-we i everything different and it worked

1-strictly charted temps and cervix, cervix charting was new this month.
2- both 100% stayed off all alcohol and caffiene-also new strategy
3-strictly B'd every 36 hours, so AM an PM but long enough for replenishment
aftr Bd bottom in air for 20-30 mins.
4-Missionary only this month!
5-Also we both take multi-vits-I'v got pregnany ones, he's got men ones. he also had oils 3,6 an 9. No oils for me, i hear they werent good. New strategy
6-both on new eating regime for this month, all fruit an veg, no carbs for me as doc thinks i have pcos. new strategy

hope that helps someone, i was getting very low just hope it stiks as early weeks


----------



## jelliedills

2016 said:


> jelliedills said:
> 
> 
> BD every single day for the last 28 days! AM AND PM!
> BD 3 to 4 times during OV (I know, I know poor OH!)
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :shock: Good on you! You definitely have earned your :bfp:!Click to expand...


We have haven't we?! hahahahah! Poor poor man! hehe! :happydance: xxx


----------



## AndysGirl09

bump!


----------



## Trying4ababy

To be honest hubby and I just had sex and 2 months after we got married we got pregnant.
I was worried since my hubby is 49 about it maybe taking us awhile but lo and behold it happened quicker than I ever expected.


----------



## AndysGirl09

Trying4ababy said:


> To be honest hubby and I just had sex and 2 months after we got married we got pregnant.
> I was worried since my hubby is 49 about it maybe taking us awhile but lo and behold it happened quicker than I ever expected.

Awe thats awesome congrats hun :D
how far a long are you?:hugs:


----------



## Trying4ababy

Approximately 7 weeks


----------



## claire911

Hello girls! We were TTC for 6 months and I think the Pre Seed and grapefruit juice did the job for me this month. We didnt try as hard with the :sex: as we had done in previous months, we did it every 2 days which was better as we were more in the mood :haha:

Still early days but I'm hoping for a sticky one :hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

we got lucky first month trying this month! so think it was just luck...

one thing i will add is tht wen i fell pregnant with luisa the night i concieved we had amazing :sex: and again this time lol so i think beingrelaxed and enjoying the actual :sex: and not constantly thinking baby baby baby helpsxxx


----------



## FierceAngel

we got lucky first month trying this month! so think it was just luck...

one thing i will add is tht wen i fell pregnant with luisa the night i concieved we had amazing :sex: and again this time lol so i think beingrelaxed and enjoying the actual :sex: and not constantly thinking baby baby baby helpsxxx


----------



## fuzzylu

I have pcos and DH has male factor issues, been trying for a long time.
we were using the clearblue fertility monitor so we knew when was most fertile time. plus this time we used preseed. this was also our 2nd round of clomid. not sure if its a combination of all 3 or just the clomid doing its thing but it worked for us.

xxx


----------



## fairygirl

We were taking Mother and Father To Be since Aug, although DF was a bit rubbish at taking it everyday. This cycle I let my body get on with it, only took Omega 3,6,9 on top and honey and cinnamon occasionally. I gave up caffeine, alcohol and artificial sweetners. We used Pre-Seed externally, and I had a CBFM and chrted to find out O date. We then dtd every 2-3 days, with every other day over highs on CBFM and every day for the 2 peaks and the high after which is when my temps show I O'd.

I hope this helps. Previous cycles I'd tried epo and grapefruit and pineapple but seemed to hinder more than help (pre AF spotting).


----------



## AndysGirl09

*bump *


----------



## WanaBaba

Double Bump :D


----------

